# What Malawi fish can I mix for a new tank?



## MSDdivers (Nov 24, 2014)

I would like to start by saying this is my first aquarium in about ten years. It's my very first cichlid aquarium. I always liked cichlids but never invested in them. Now I would like one aquarium in the basement and I want to make it count.

I purchased a 104 gallon tank that came with a top filter, but I will also use my old Fluval 404. I also purchased two 300W heaters and miscellaneous maintenance equipment.

The fish I want to inhabit my tank are African Cichlids from Lake Malawi.

Questions:

How many of these fish can I put in this tank.
How do I introduce them, all at once, six a week?

What fish do you think will make a good match that includes compatibility and beauty?

I like &#8230;
Electric yellow (Labidochromis Caeruleus)
Demasoni (Pseudotropheus Demasoni)
Cherry Red (Metriaclima estherae)
Red fin borleyi (Copadichromis Borleyi Kadango)

Are these compatible? if not what do you recommend.
What fish do you think will make a good match that includes compatibility and beauty?


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

What are the dimensions of your aquarium?

Cherry Red and Yellow Labs are not a great mix, they typically will crossbreed very easily.


----------



## MSDdivers (Nov 24, 2014)

rennsport2011 said:


> What are the dimensions of your aquarium?
> 
> Cherry Red and Yellow Labs are not a great mix, they typically will crossbreed very easily.


I'm not completely sure as to the depth and height. It seems to me by simply looking at it that it is of standard dimensions. I do know that its five feet long. I will be receiving the tank sometime this week then I could come back with the precise depth and height.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Whatever stocking you end up choosing, it's vital to have your tank fully cycled before adding anything. Doing a fishless cycle allows you to add everything at once. There's an article on this site how to properly do this.


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

The only thing that jumps out on your list (besides the already mentioned crossbreeding between yellow labs and red zebras) is the aggression level of Demasoni. Demasoni can be very aggressive, and it's recommended to keep them in groups of 12, otherwise the dominant male will systematically kill off the other males until he is the only one left. If this is your first time keeping cichlids, I might hold off on the Demasoni until you feel more comfortable dealing with a difficult fish.

And yes, you should definitely cycle without fish. It's not as hard as some people think, and it will be much better for the fish's health and aggression levels to be stocked all at once.


----------



## MSDdivers (Nov 24, 2014)

rennsport2011 said:


> What are the dimensions of your aquarium?
> 
> Cherry Red and Yellow Labs are not a great mix, they typically will crossbreed very easily.


I just got my tank this morning.

59'' long, 17'' deep, 24'' high


----------



## MSDdivers (Nov 24, 2014)

Thank you all for your help


----------



## MSDdivers (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm new to cichlid aquariums; actually, with the fish I had ten years ago, you could say I'm new to fishkeeping. I narrowed the fish I want to the list I have below with the help of this forum and a few other websites.

What fish would you recommend for a beginner like me and how many of each do you think will work?

I put them in the order I like most.

Labidochromis caeruleus (Electric Yellow Lab)
Pseudotropheus demasoni (Demason)
Metriaclima crabro (Bumble Bee)
Metriaclima lombardoi (Kenyi)
Melanochromis johannii (Electric Blue)
Metriaclima estherae (Red Zebra)
Melanochromis auratus (Golden Mbuna)
Metriaclima callainos (Cobalt Zebra)
Pseudotropheus socolofi (Pindani)

Synodontis Lucipinnis

I have a 104 gallon tank, (59" long, 17" deep, and 24" high)


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Merged topics.


----------



## MSDdivers (Nov 24, 2014)

Sorry, I forgot to take out from my list Metriaclima estherae (Red Zebra) as suggested by rennsport2011.


----------



## Ramseydog14 (Dec 31, 2013)

Can you possibly order your fish?..or are you limited to that selection from a store? I ask because that sounds a lot like a big Pet-Store list,..and I wouldn't recommend most of those for a beginner Cichlid keeper,..especially the Kenyi, Bumblebee, Auratus, Demasoni..or the Johanni (with yellow labs). The Socolofi or Cobalt Zebras would work well...or both if you can get the Albino (Snow White) Socolofi. IF you can order from an online vendor,..that opens up tons more possibilities and I could give a whole other group of recommendations.

The Demasoni are awesome along with Yellow-Labs..BUT you will need to do a lot of research on them..and preparation first. They are HIGH maintenance for someone new to them.


----------



## MSDdivers (Nov 24, 2014)

Ramseydog14 said:


> Can you possibly order your fish?..or are you limited to that selection from a store? I ask because that sounds a lot like a big Pet-Store list,..and I wouldn't recommend most of those for a beginner Cichlid keeper,..especially the Kenyi, Bumblebee, Auratus, Demasoni..or the Johanni (with yellow labs). The Socolofi or Cobalt Zebras would work well...or both if you can get the Albino (Snow White) Socolofi. IF you can order from an online vendor,..that opens up tons more possibilities and I could give a whole other group of recommendations.
> 
> The Demasoni are awesome along with Yellow-Labs..BUT you will need to do a lot of research on them..and preparation first. They are HIGH maintenance for someone new to them.


At the moment I would like to stay with the aquarium shop. He did say that if I want a fish they don't have they can order it for me.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

From that list I would consider these:
Labidochromis caeruleus (Electric Yellow Lab)
Melanochromis johannii (Electric Blue)
Pseudotropheus socolofi (Pindani)

I am assuming the Melanochromis johannii electric blue are actually Pseudotropheus cyaneorhabdos maingano. Female johannii are yellow/orange and female maingano are blue like the males. 1m:7f of each.


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

if you are interested in an aggressive tank you could get the auratus, kenyi, crabro, and socolofi. a different set up Labidochromis caeruleus (Electric Yellow Lab) Pseudotropheus demasoni (Demasoni) Metriaclima callainos (Cobalt Zebra) and Pseudotropheus socolofi (Pindani) another idea Melanochromis johannii (Electric Blue) Pseudotropheus demasoni (Demasoni) ( crabro (Bumble Bee) and again socolofi or m callainos as last group.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

The $2-6+ you save per fish from an online vendor will more than make up for any costs on shipping, if that's your concern.

If your shop can order fish for you, ask about Pseudotropheus elegans(also known as the Acei). The most common is the blue and yellow finned type, but there are other variants. They are a more 'peaceful' mbuna and would do well/contrast well with the yellow labs. Ask if they can order in some Cynotilapia- most are considered low on the aggression end. A lot of the Cyno males have some sort of blue/dark barring as such Jalo Reef, Cobwe(Cobue) and Hara(white top afra). These are some of the more common types available.

Here is a fantastic example of a tank stocked with Yellow Labs and Acei(among others). This is a 6' aquarium, but you get the idea.


----------



## MSDdivers (Nov 24, 2014)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> The $2-6+ you save per fish from an online vendor will more than make up for any costs on shipping, if that's your concern.
> 
> If your shop can order fish for you, ask about Pseudotropheus elegans(also known as the Acei). The most common is the blue and yellow finned type, but there are other variants. They are a more 'peaceful' mbuna and would do well/contrast well with the yellow labs. Ask if they can order in some Cynotilapia- most are considered low on the aggression end. A lot of the Cyno males have some sort of blue/dark barring as such Jalo Reef, Cobwe(Cobue) and Hara(white top afra). These are some of the more common types available.
> 
> Here is a fantastic example of a tank stocked with Yellow Labs and Acei(among others). This is a 6' aquarium, but you get the idea.


Your right, the aquarium is very beautiful. Is it yours?


----------



## MSDdivers (Nov 24, 2014)

DJRansome said:


> From that list I would consider these:
> Labidochromis caeruleus (Electric Yellow Lab)
> Melanochromis johannii (Electric Blue)
> Pseudotropheus socolofi (Pindani)
> ...


You said that I should have 1m:7f but I was told to buy the fish very young, how can I tell the differences?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

MSDdivers said:


> Iggy Newcastle said:
> 
> 
> > The $2-6+ you save per fish from an online vendor will more than make up for any costs on shipping, if that's your concern.
> ...


It is not my aquarium.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

MSDdivers said:


> You said that I should have 1m:7f but I was told to buy the fish very young, how can I tell the differences?


The usual suggestion is to buy 6 to 8 juveniles and then remove any unneeded sexes when they mature and return them to your LFS if they'll take them for credit or share them with other hobbyists via local fish clubs, auctions or online venues.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Deeda said:


> MSDdivers said:
> 
> 
> > You said that I should have 1m:7f but I was told to buy the fish very young, how can I tell the differences?
> ...


You need the 7 females. If you have a 50% chance of getting a female, you might ant to buy 14 unsexed juveniles.


----------

